# Always get nervous and anxious in group discussions or reading outloud?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I have had this problem since middle school. My ears get red, I cannot talk right, my heart starts pounding, I get a little bit shaky. I am actually scared of getting laughed at. I wish this feeling could just ****ING GO AWAY. And afterwards I yell at myself when I get home and feel like a loser. I am 21 for gods sake


----------



## Lose your self (Aug 16, 2011)

We have to do this a lot , I guess its my voice I hate , with a scottish accent you sound ruff on good days, when you have a cold you have changed gender


----------



## rubberbird (Aug 18, 2011)

I am terrible in university discussions, but even worse in group assignments where you have to be with a group of four or five people or whatever. I used to just not say a single word, but now I'm so concerned people will judge me for being shy, I word vomit the stupidest and most inarticulate rubbish and then spend the rest of the day brooding on how much of an idiot I made of myself.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

my heart beats like crazy, i sweat, i get like this needle sensation in my chest area its not a good feeling. Hate reading outloud but most importantly i hate groups and group work


----------



## Tinkerbell20 (Aug 16, 2011)

*I get nervous when I have to read too. I literally feel like I'm going to get sick. Even if the teacher calls on me and all I have to say is a letter. I'm one of the unlucky ones where people can tell that I'm nervous, and they make sure they question me about it. I just want to be normal.*


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Group discussions are pure evil.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sure there's some "building the confidence of your students" lesson when you learn to teach, but reading out loud from books always felt like a waste of time to me. You don't learn anything from that, and it's much faster to read it yourself.

Group discussions are practically built to be awkward, at least if they're done the way mine are. You have to speak at least 3 times, and everyone has to be quiet while one person speaks. Real discussion is not like this. Even extroverts gets strangled by the awkward silence and start sweating. You couldn't create a more uncomfortable format for conversation, but you have to push through anyway, trying as hard as you can to not sound pretentious as you explain the themes of Animal Farm.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Group discussions are pure evil.


^^ You can say that again.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

yea, but i make myself do it. i try to keep in mind that i am not speaking for social acceptance, but for my grade. whether i am likable is irrelevant and simply communicating my thoughts is what counts.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm essentially what my lecturer described as the "_Living Dead_" during tutorial discussions. I just can't speak, they truly are painful.


----------



## rubberbird (Aug 18, 2011)

Disarray said:


> I'm essentially what my lecturer described as the "_Living Dead_" during tutorial discussions. I just can't speak, they truly are painful.


One of my uni tutors told us that we couldn't be a know-it-all and overpower others with our opinions, but neither could we "sit back" and say nothing and "not give anything back". So apparently now being shy is just as annoying and inappropriate as being loud and overbearing.

That rule always seemed so misguided to me. It's like they're purposely punishing people for being introverted or shy.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I'm taking a class right now where participating in group discussions is 15% of our grade.


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

We have to do this a lot , I guess its my voice I hate , with a scottish accent you sound ruff on good days, when you have a cold you have changed gender


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

For group discussions, it sort of depends on the type of people I'm working with. I usually participate well if the people don't know each other and are not loud and extroverted. If however they're opposite (they know each other, thet're loud and extroverts), then I'm screwed.


----------

